# Giant Leopard Gecko Competition



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I thought this might be fun. Ive always wondered about the Giant Leopard Geckos. So i thought i would set a competition to found out who owns the biggest Leopard gecko in the UK.
I have a small prize for the winner of each of these 3 catagories.
Biggst Giant Leopard Gecko by weight
Longest Leopard Gecko
Best looking Giant Leopard gecko. Minimum weight 90gs


Rules
1. You must own the leopard gecko
2. Be honsest this is supposed to be fun
3. You must show weight or length in photo
4. Please giant leopard gecko only not obese (no beer bellies) lol
5. Closing date 2 weeks, may be extended

Please enjoy hope this is fun and interesting for all leo keepers and reptile keepers alike.

To set the ball rolling here is my fellow. Not bought as giant just a big fellow from the old days normal leos.










Prize is a product to aid gecko breeding from the USA.
Prizes will be sent before Christmas.

Have fun good luck

Phil


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh this looks interesting, can't wait to see some pics... i only have 1 leo over 90g - 92g to be precise... doubt he will get far ... give me a week or 2 :lol2:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

sazzle said:


> oooh this looks interesting, can't wait to see some pics... i only have 1 leo over 90g - 92g to be precise... doubt he will get far ... give me a week or 2 :lol2:


Might be the best looking morph over 90g. Put up a pic.

Phil


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

will try and get him to stay still on the scales :lol2: x


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

my big male is only 78g but he is not even a year old.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> my big male is only 78g but he is not even a year old.


Thats big for a young one put up a pic.

Phil


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> Thats big for a young one put up a pic.
> 
> Phil


 I will do tomorrow as its too dark but he is huge and such a lovely gecko.


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

*Leopard gecko giants*

I have two giant leopard geckos, both six months old. both wieghing over 100, one of them is 120. But i cant get pictures on here :| One is a Super snow enigma, and the other a Mack snow tremper albino. They are both my babies


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

also one of my females is at least 9 inches long so i may just enter her in and oops my maler is only 70g i was looking at the wrong database but hes still huge.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Leopard.Gecko.Crazy said:


> I have two giant leopard geckos, both six months old. both wieghing over 100, one of them is 120. But i cant get pictures on here :| One is a Super snow enigma, and the other a Mack snow tremper albino. They are both my babies


Put you pics on photobucket then paste them across. Or pay the forum membership and you can post pics from your album.

Phil


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

My scales are broken at present, though I know my biggest boy lost weight over the breeding season so is probablyonly about 110g at the moment, but he was 128g in february this year, and is just over 11 inches. He wouldn't keep his tail stright for the photo, and even did a slow s wave at the measuring tape when I pulled it from the opposite end - probably thought it was alive...










and another pic of him (my daughter's arm!) which just makes him look impressively huge:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's my male sunglow, i measured him at 10 inches on the nose, but when i got the camera out it was a different story. Doesn't help that my mammoth hands dwarf him either.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

well... my guy has gained 5g in a week :lol2: weighed him just now at 97g and he is just over 10 inches... couldn't get a pic with the tape measure as he was extremely grumpy with me for being carried round the house whilst looking for the tape measure :lol2: 

here are the pics of my handsome lad :flrt:


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

*yaay it worked!*


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

*my gecko*

Sorry dont know how to resize images yet, but thats Marley  hes my super snow enigma, thats what the breeder said he was. but havent seen one like him yet, am still searching :| He is also in my little picture below my information.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

This is Summer aka Tank, I estimate around 10 inches long and 106 grammes. Huge for a female and as you can see she's not obese. Will get a pic with length etc tomorrow. She's not loving the handling atm :lol2:


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

Aww she is stunning :O You dont have any leo babies like her do you?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Leopard.Gecko.Crazy said:


> Aww she is stunning :O You dont have any leo babies like her do you?


Did you mean me? :lol2: No sorry we don't have many babies left now. They are all on out web site if you want to have a look. The link is in my sig :2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leopard.Gecko.Crazy said:


> Sorry dont know how to resize images yet, but thats Marley  hes my super snow enigma, thats what the breeder said he was. but havent seen one like him yet, am still searching :| He is also in my little picture below my information.


Don't want to throw the thread of track, there are some cracking sized Leo's popping up here, so I'll keep it short.
If both pictures are the same gecko then I'm afraid he isn't a super snow enigma.
Also are you aware of the problems associated with the enigma morph?
I ask this as both photos you posted show the gecko with quite severe head tilt/wobble (or so it looks).


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Did you mean me? :lol2: No sorry we don't have many babies left now. They are all on out web site if you want to have a look. The link is in my sig :2thumb:


 
Hello and yes i did, she really is stunning  and i did look, the babies on there are beautiful! Any chance of any coming up soon or will it be a while now?


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

sheena is a gecko said:


> This is Summer aka Tank, I estimate around 10 inches long and 106 grammes. Huge for a female and as you can see she's not obese. Will get a pic with length etc tomorrow. She's not loving the handling atm :lol2:
> image


Absolutely love her, I have got to be honest she is one of the nicest leo's I have seen on this forum and I have looked through the 2012 calender pics of leo's aswell, you should be proud! :no1:

Nick : victory:


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

sam12345 said:


> Don't want to throw the thread of track, there are some cracking sized Leo's popping up here, so I'll keep it short.
> If both pictures are the same gecko then I'm afraid he isn't a super snow enigma.
> Also are you aware of the problems associated with the enigma morph?
> I ask this as both photos you posted show the gecko with quite severe head tilt/wobble (or so it looks).


 
Hello and yes both pictures are the same gecko, and oo ok well thats one of the reasons i put the picture on here to find out what morph he is. And no i am not aware of the enigma problems  He only tilted his head as i took that photo normally he has his head held fine. What problems are there, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Leopard.Gecko.Crazy said:


> Hello and yes i did, she really is stunning  and i did look, the babies on there are beautiful! Any chance of any coming up soon or will it be a while now?



We won't have any like Tank until next year I'm afraid.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Nick_96297 said:


> Absolutely love her, I have got to be honest she is one of the nicest leo's I have seen on this forum and I have looked through the 2012 calender pics of leo's aswell, you should be proud! :no1:
> 
> Nick : victory:


Thank you, we're very lucky to have some of the gorgeous leos that we do in our collection, We're really proud of all of them :2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leopard.Gecko.Crazy said:


> Hello and yes both pictures are the same gecko, and oo ok well thats one of the reasons i put the picture on here to find out what morph he is. And no i am not aware of the enigma problems  He only tilted his head as i took that photo normally he has his head held fine. What problems are there, if you dont mind me asking?


Sent you a PM rather than clogging the thread.


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

sam12345 said:


> Sent you a PM rather than clogging the thread.


Thank-you, will read through it.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tadashii said:


> My scales are broken at present, though I know my biggest boy lost weight over the breeding season so is probablyonly about 110g at the moment, but he was 128g in february this year, and is just over 11 inches. He wouldn't keep his tail stright for the photo, and even did a slow s wave at the measuring tape when I pulled it from the opposite end - probably thought it was alive...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That's a great leo. He does look masive on your daughters arm. You will have to borrow some scales would love to see what he weighs in at.

Phil


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*My big boy..........*

_*Heres my big lad Questar, he's a Hybino Enigma.....all my boys are big around 90+ and chunky, but he's the biggest at around 120g and 10inches (sorry I couldn't get better piccies but you know what they're like 'I ain't standing next to a ruler nice and straight for you ha!ha!'
I wouldn't call him a giant as I don't do 'Giant' as a morph, he's just my big boy, gentlest gecko ever..... enjoy ha!*_
















_Hybino Enigma~Questar_


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*My big boy..........*

_sorry it's duplicating odd!_


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

goodwin1234 said:


> Here's my male sunglow, i measured him at 10 inches on the nose, but when i got the camera out it was a different story. Doesn't help that my mammoth hands dwarf him either.
> 
> 
> 
> image


He is a stunner. Do you know how much he weighs?

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

sazzle said:


> well... my guy has gained 5g in a week :lol2: weighed him just now at 97g and he is just over 10 inches... couldn't get a pic with the tape measure as he was extremely grumpy with me for being carried round the house whilst looking for the tape measure :lol2:
> 
> here are the pics of my handsome lad :flrt:
> image
> ...


Great leo Sazz. He is going to be a whopper. You can see he is still growing.

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Leopard.Gecko.Crazy said:


> image



Great size leo. Its obvious he is eating well and well supplemented looking at his size and calci sacs. Hopefully following this thread you will gain some great insights on the Enigma syndrme.

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> This is Summer aka Tank, I estimate around 10 inches long and 106 grammes. Huge for a female and as you can see she's not obese. Will get a pic with length etc tomorrow. She's not loving the handling atm :lol2:
> image


I hope we all find some intersting facts from this thread. I personally was not expecting to see females over the 100g mark. As it seems mostly to be male.
I think i will split the giant catagory to Biggest Male and Biggest Female by weight.
So lets see some more of our big girls out there.

Phil


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*my curvy girl.....*



Phil75 said:


> I hope we all find some intersting facts from this thread. I personally was not expecting to see females over the 100g mark. As it seems mostly to be male.
> I think i will split the giant catagory to Biggest Male and Biggest Female by weight.
> So lets see some more of our big girls out there.
> 
> Phil


_*
Not over the 100g mark, but not far off at over 97g, heres my big girl.....Misty the Diablo Blanco lady!*_








_Misty
_







_Misty_


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

This is now my sister in law's gecko, Marilyn. She's not giant, she was just extremely overweight when we got her, and we managed to get her weight down to about 85g now, but when this picture was taken she weighed 105g. So not strictly giant, and not mine, but thought you'd enjoy the pic!


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Phil75 said:


> He is a stunner. Do you know how much he weighs?
> 
> Phil


Thanks mate, i was told about 120g when i bought him, haven't got any digital scales to confirm it though.: victory:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Phil75 said:


> I hope we all find some intersting facts from this thread. I personally was not expecting to see females over the 100g mark. As it seems mostly to be male.
> I think i will split the giant catagory to Biggest Male and Biggest Female by weight.
> So lets see some more of our big girls out there.
> 
> Phil



Here's the pics on the scales, she's actually put on another 6g since last week! little diet may be heading her way :lol2: She was'nt keen on standing still to be measured but I'm sure if she stood straight she'd be 10 in


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Tank......*



sheena is a gecko said:


> Here's the pics on the scales, she's actually put on another 6g since last week! little diet may be heading her way :lol2: She was'nt keen on standing still to be measured but I'm sure if she stood straight she'd be 10 in
> image
> image


_*Saw her at Donny when you got her and she was a real monster, I was sorely tempted, you know how I looove the chunky bigguns,
but def not a fatty, just curvy, but yes maybe like Misty she needs limitations ha!ha!*_


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

loonymoony said:


> _*Not over the 100g mark, but not far off at over 97g, heres my big girl.....Misty the Diablo Blanco lady!*_
> 
> image _Misty_
> image _Misty_


 
Ooohh misty is lovely .......................:mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> _*Saw her at Donny when you got her and she was a real monster, I was sorely tempted, you know how I looove the chunky bigguns,
> but def not a fatty, just curvy, but yes maybe like Misty she needs limitations ha!ha!*_



Thing is I think Rhapsody is bigger length wise but she is lighter by 20g. Tank could probably do another 10g before she was "over weight" though, she's just a bit of a beast :lol2:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

loonymoony said:


> _*Heres my big lad Questar, he's a Hybino Enigma.....all my boys are big around 90+ and chunky, but he's the biggest at around 120g and 10inches (sorry I couldn't get better piccies but you know what they're like 'I ain't standing next to a ruler nice and straight for you ha!ha!'
> I wouldn't call him a giant as I don't do 'Giant' as a morph, he's just my big boy, gentlest gecko ever..... enjoy ha!*_
> 
> image image
> _Hybino Enigma~Questar_


Thought you might have a few chunks hiding away. Looks a good contender.

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

loonymoony said:


> _*
> Not over the 100g mark, but not far off at over 97g, heres my big girl.....Misty the Diablo Blanco lady!*_
> 
> image _Misty
> _image _Misty_



I like this one a lot. Getting some size and weight on high end morphs is good idea. When breeding I always look for the strongest hatchlings this helps with the natural selection process that would happen in the wild. Only breeding the strongest healthiest leos has to be a big plus.

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tadashii said:


> This is now my sister in law's gecko, Marilyn. She's not giant, she was just extremely overweight when we got her, and we managed to get her weight down to about 85g now, but when this picture was taken she weighed 105g. So not strictly giant, and not mine, but thought you'd enjoy the pic!
> image


A great Leo but I think you were right to loose a few grams. I think when there belly is touching the floor when they move it's time to break out the exercise DVDs and start the diet. Lol

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

goodwin1234 said:


> Thanks mate, i was told about 120g when i bought him, haven't got any digital scales to confirm it though.: victory:


Try and borrow some from a neighbour don't tell them you are weighing a Leo say your baking a cake. Lol

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Here's the pics on the scales, she's actually put on another 6g since last week! little diet may be heading her way :lol2: She was'nt keen on standing still to be measured but I'm sure if she stood straight she'd be 10 in
> image
> image


Awesome. A lovely big girl.

Phil


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*misty....*



Phil75 said:


> Thought you might have a few chunks hiding away. Looks a good contender.
> 
> Phil





Phil75 said:


> I like this one a lot. Getting some size and weight on high end morphs is good idea. When breeding I always look for the strongest hatchlings this helps with the natural selection process that would happen in the wild. Only breeding the strongest healthiest leos has to be a big plus.
> 
> Phil


_*
Thanks for the lovely comments Phil, I thought Misty might catch your eye and I couldn't agree more, I like my Leo's big and chunky and have tried to source larger than average girls where at all possible for my projects. Misty's mate for next year Gandalf is another big and muscular example weighing in at around 97g with a right thick neck and room for a few more grams, so all being well their offspring will be larger than average too, nothing better than lovely quality DB, except for perhaps one thats 'BIG' hee! :2thumb:*_


----------



## Matt 96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Like the look of the giant leopard gecko's! Some good pictures on here guys.


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

Not a great pic but my biggest leo, Female, Birdy, approx 6 years weighing in at 96g.


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

so nice to see some big healthy babies around :mf_dribble:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*waiting to be usurped ha!*

_*I'm just waiting for Craig to come on here with Kong and usurp me big time, that Leo is MASSIVE and blows all other biggies I've seen out of the water. 
*_


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

magick said:


> Not a great pic but my biggest leo, Female, Birdy, approx 6 years weighing in at 96g.
> image


Nice big girl. If you get chance post another pic so we can see what she looks like.

Phil


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> A great Leo but I think you were right to loose a few grams. I think when there belly is touching the floor when they move it's time to break out the exercise DVDs and start the diet. Lol
> 
> Phil


I never forget seeing her trying to climb down off a bit of cork bark and she basically just rolled sideways off. Was funny to watch, but that was the moment we put her on a strict diet!


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

Phil75 said:


> Nice big girl. If you get chance post another pic so we can see what she looks like.
> 
> Phil


Here ya go just a few :whistling2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not a giant, but he's 97g will get a pic of him on scales later : victory:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

magick said:


> Here ya go just a few :whistling2:
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Nice Leo and lovely set up.

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

nsn89 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Not a giant, but he's 97g will get a pic of him on scales later : victory:


That is one phat chunky Leo. The tail stripe is awesome.

Phil


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Phil75 said:


> That is one phat chunky Leo. The tail stripe is awesome.
> 
> Phil


Yup his stripe is awesome!!


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tadashii said:


> I never forget seeing her trying to climb down off a bit of cork bark and she basically just rolled sideways off. Was funny to watch, but that was the moment we put her on a strict diet!


I guess that's one of those you try not to laugh at but just can't help it. Like when your uncle falls into grans grave at the funeral. Lol

Phil


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*oooh not seen yet.......*

_*Oooh Craig still hasn't seen this hee! 
...........I am still in the lead ha!ha!.....parts for the flood of huge 130g geckos :lol2:*_
_*Misty is well and truly beaten by 'The Tank', good one Lee, but here she is to 'will' you into saying she's most 'boootiful' hee!*_








_Diablo Blanco~Misty_


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> _*Oooh Craig still hasn't seen this hee!
> ...........I am still in the lead ha!ha!.....parts for the flood of huge 130g geckos :lol2:*_
> _*Misty is well and truly beaten by 'The Tank', good one Lee, but here she is to 'will' you into saying she's most 'boootiful' hee!*_
> 
> image _Diablo Blanco~Misty_



I can't say that! what if the Tank found out? We'd be in trouble then, you don't want the tank mad at you :lol2:

She is gorgeous though :flrt:


----------



## Si4Geckos (Oct 8, 2008)

Fingers crossed for the prettiest giant!!

Thor - Giant Sunglow - around 105g:flrt:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

sorry lunar, but here is kong :lol2: 

he is to big to fit on my scales so i equal the scales with the tub on then put kong in and the fatty has put on 2g :gasp:











i couldnt get him to keep still long enough to get his measurment but he is around the 11inch mark the tub he is in is 10inch when hes straight he does make the 11inch










ive also heard back from one kongs oldest hatchlings this year and hes 6months old and 72g already :gasp:

then we have solar, who is normally at 108 but is on protest as hes getting hooked on roaches lol




















snowy who has put on 10g grams after his breeding season


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Oh noooooo...........*

_*Oh no :gasp: he found the thread :lol2:..... worthy winner Craig, Kong truly is a beast of a gecko and a stunner to boot, VERY pleased I have one of his sons!*_

_*I know you arn't a fan of the photo Craig, sorry! ha!....but this does truly show his massive proportions :mf_dribble:*_


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm gutted I can't get a pic of my little giant on here.
She's 2-3 months and measured her last night after reading this and she's 9"ish long but couldn't weight her.
She's an inch longer than my biggest normal size gecko.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Si4Geckos said:


> image
> 
> Fingers crossed for the prettiest giant!!
> 
> Thor - Giant Sunglow - around 105g:flrt:


A lovely big leo. I wont be judging the best leos myself but yours is stunning.

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

53bird said:


> sorry lunar, but here is kong :lol2:
> 
> he is to big to fit on my scales so i equal the scales with the tub on then put kong in and the fatty has put on 2g :gasp:
> 
> ...


Kong is fantastic mate. A real top weight and doesnt look the slighest fat. A suspect he will be even bigger as he grows old like they do. I bet he hits 150g by the time he retires. 
Nice One.
Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

St185 said:


> I'm gutted I can't get a pic of my little giant on here.
> She's 2-3 months and measured her last night after reading this and she's 9"ish long but couldn't weight her.
> She's an inch longer than my biggest normal size gecko.


Anyone can post pics, use photobucket.

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Craigs 134g kong is leading. I feel sure there's some 140g plus out there.

Phil


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Thought I'd post up my Moe. I know he won't be winning on weight, but he is such a handsome gecko. He's just about 11" and the last he was weighed he was around the 100g mark :2thumb:


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a 4 month old boy Super-hypo he is nearing 7" and 56grams, maybe next year I will be able to take part if he keeps growing the rate he is lol


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok so he's not going to beat Kong or Questar but if there was a catagory for most improved giant I reckon Rudie would have to have a place. He came to us in May 2 years old and weighed 53g. Here he is now, he's turned into a right strapping lad


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

RebelRaven said:


> Thought I'd post up my Moe. I know he won't be winning on weight, but he is such a handsome gecko. He's just about 11" and the last he was weighed he was around the 100g mark :2thumb:
> 
> image


Nice Leo. If he is 11inches I bet he will fill out even more.

Phil


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Phil75 said:


> Nice Leo. If he is 11inches I bet he will fill out even more.
> 
> Phil


He's about 3 years old, so any growing I'd say was done... but I'm sure I could feed him up some more :2thumb:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

RebelRaven said:


> He's about 3 years old, so any growing I'd say was done... but I'm sure I could feed him up some more :2thumb:


I find that my leos reach there full weight by about 5 years. It's like us humans I guess fit and young until 25 then we start to fill out.

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Ok so he's not going to beat Kong or Questar but if there was a catagory for most improved giant I reckon Rudie would have to have a place. He came to us in May 2 years old and weighed 53g. Here he is now, he's turned into a right strapping lad
> image


That's a good improvement. Nice one. 

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

The longest leo was a inconclusive as most peolpe saying around 11"s and it was hard to see any clear measurements. So the prize for that catagory has been used for a new one the biggest female.

Winners

Biggest Male. Craig 53bird for Kong
Biggest Female. Lee Sheenaisagecko for The Tank
Best Giant. Lunar Looneymoony for Misty

A gecko egg organizer for each of. 

Well Done


----------

